# How long would a humidor hold humidity with no form of humidification?



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

I know there are factors involved like how well your humidor seals and the outside humidity but generally does anyone have a sense for how long Spanish cedar will hold humidity without a humidifier?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

That's like asking how many miles do you get after the fuel gauge is below E. 
How many days without food before the goldfish floats. 
IMO, it's not waters a fan of cigars would test.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> I know there are factors involved like how well your humidor seals and the outside humidity but generally does anyone have a sense for how long Spanish cedar will hold humidity without a humidifier?


The problem with the question is that those factors are everything.

How long will a pool stay full with a hole in it? Well, it depends on the size of the hole, right? Same question here. It completely depends on how much moisture is leaking out of the humidor.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Can't add to what was said but my question is.....why ask this question? There's got to be an impetus as to purpose? Hopefully you aren't thinking of letting things dry out...and quality is a determining factor of anything. A cheap humidor vs a good one is part of the equation and not having a humidifier is like having a car w/o brakes....why? Enquiring Minds want to know.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Can't add to what was said but my question is.....why ask this question? There's got to be an impetus as to purpose? Hopefully you aren't thinking of letting things dry out...and quality is a determining factor of anything. A cheap humidor vs a good one is part of the equation and not having a humidifier is like having a car w/o brakes....why? Enquiring Minds want to know.


so...probably a little embarrassing because clearly I need more excitement in my life. I lowered the humidity on my cigar oasis to bring my humidor down a few % but I found the box was holding steady after 24 hours. So I lowered it again and it was still holding steady at the higher% after another 24 hours. Made me wonder how long I was going to need to wait until it started to fall but yes, too many factors to really have a sensible answer. Size, ambient humidity, leakage, etc.

It was just something I was thinking about and doing in between watching paint dry, grass grow and counting popcorns on the ceiling lol...:wink2::vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

FTPuff said:


> so...probably a little embarrassing because clearly I need more excitement in my life. I lowered the humidity on my cigar oasis to bring my humidor down a few % but I found the box was holding steady after 24 hours. So I lowered it again and it was still holding steady at the higher% after another 24 hours. Made me wonder how long I was going to need to wait until it started to fall but yes, too many factors to really have a sensible answer. Size, ambient humidity, leakage, etc.
> 
> It was just something I was thinking about and doing in between watching paint dry, grass grow and counting popcorns on the ceiling lol...:wink2::vs_laugh:


Lol...we've all been there and esp. if you're retired as I'll watch my dogs take a deuce in the front yard and then I'll run over and get it off my manicured lawn....that and I take em into a vacant field next door to do their numero uno so it doesn't turn the grass yellow. Hey...gives me a chance to smoke up the cigarillos as I fascinate myself on the "goings" of my boys...funny how we amuse ourselves sometimes, eh?:grin2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Turn off the Oasis and Leave the thing open for 12 hrs. Then closed for 24 and see where you're at.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

IMO...Sell the oasis and get some Boveda bags. Unless you're running a very large cab, just use the bags and call it a day.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> IMO...Sell the oasis and get some Boveda bags. Unless you're running a very large cab, just use the bags and call it a day.


It's actually really not that big of a deal. Humidor is at 67%. I just thought I would try 60-65%. Silly actually as who am I kidding....I won't be able to tell the difference. lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> It's actually really not that big of a deal. Humidor is at 67%. I just thought I would try 60-65%. Silly actually as who am I kidding....I won't be able to tell the difference. lol


I can tell the difference between 60 and 67%, it's pretty drastic. I'd wager you'd be able to as well.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

The RH on the exterior of the humidor will matter as well. Where a humidor might not lose much RH in a climate where the home's ambient RH is, say, 55%, it sure will lose it in a home where the ambient RH is 20%. Lots of additional factors too as others have mentioned. Can't really answer the question :wink2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yukoner said:


> The RH on the exterior of the humidor will matter as well. Where a humidor might not lose much RH in a climate where the home's ambient RH is, say, 55%, it sure will lose it in a home where the ambient RH is 20%. Lots of additional factors too as others have mentioned. Can't really answer the question :wink2:


At times we can get too technical with numbers and percentages...any humidor should be in a stable environment inside the home....not warmer than 80 degrees and with RH it will be stable as long the temps are within normal parameters. If one can't control temps then coolers are your friend.:vs_cool:


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Cigary said:


> At times we can get too technical with numbers and percentages...any humidor should be in a stable environment inside the home....not warmer than 80 degrees and with RH it will be stable as long the temps are within normal parameters. If one can't control temps then coolers are your friend.:vs_cool:


Or in my case, warmers.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

The original question has no right or wrong answer unless a lot of other information is added like.

How long would a seal box of cigar last in no humidity that I purchase form my B & M that keep boxes at 70 degrees, and 70% RH. After I transport them home on a hour drive in my convertible during the dry season in Arizona where the RH was 10%, and the ambient tempeature was 110 degrees.


----------

